# Welcome to my shop!



## Bird47 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey SBF!
My name is Bridger and I own a snow blower repair shop in the south end of Salt Lake City, Utah. I get a lot of interesting machines that come in and I would like to start posting some of those here and keep you updated on how things are going and answer some questions here and there.

History on me and the shop:
I started repairing Lawn mowers with my dad toward the end of my senior year of high school. We have a great classified in Salt Lake so I started buying and selling used lawn mowers. The next winter (2014-15) I bought some snow blowers (~20) to sell but we ended up getting very little snow so I sold them for cheap when spring came around. Then this summer I bought/sold over 100 lawn mowers. (80% Toro, 10% Honda, 10% others)
Then in Oct. of 2015 I drove past a small engine repair shop that had a 'For lease' sign on it. I called the landlord and took it over a few days later.
Long story short the previous owner did well but moved back home so he could be closer to his family.

Fall moved slowly but on December 14, SLC had its first huge snow storm and over the next few days my shop was full to the brim.

I'd like to share some pictures and stories about the stuff that has came in and then post updates when I get the chance from here on out.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Everyone
Say howdy to my son.
Many of my days off become free labor at this shop. 
He has learned a ton in the last 4 months. 
You should see how fast he can get the carb out of a chonda.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:wavetowel2: Yowza. Welcome to SBF. 

SBF: This is the guy that swung by my place to grab his dad's Wado tracks.

Lookin' good tharrrrr, nice shop.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

That is awesome, truly is. Learning quality knowledge and putting it to great use, all while making some coin. 
Congratulations on the new shop


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Bridger


Nothing better than turning something you like to do into an earning opportunity.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to _the _forum, Bridger. 
Nice shop and well photographed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> :wavetowel2: Yowza. Welcome to SBF.
> 
> SBF: This is the guy that swung by my place to grab his dad's Wado tracks.
> 
> Lookin' good tharrrrr, nice shop.


I was wondering about that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't give you a big enough welcome to SBF! That's a fantastic story, and you have yourself one fine looking shop there. You have a great future ahead of you there for sure. We will all be looking forward to seeing and hearing more from you.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Bridger,
Welcome To SBF.
Glad to have you on board.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Bridger! 

Best wishes for continued success! Many of us here would love to wrench on OPE for a living!!!

Lookin' forward to seeing what comes through your shop!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Bridger.....! :welcome:
Great story and looking forward to what you could share here for us to learn or admire. k:

Nice looking shop, whish you the best with it.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

It's inspirational to see the next generation opening an business. Kudos to you! I wish you the best success. Good luck.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bridger- Good luck in your business and look forward to hearing from you here! Great looking shop too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Bridger, welcome to *SBF!!* wishing you success with the new venture


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Bridger - Welcome to SBF and congratulations on your new business. Great looking shop!

Looking forward to reading your posts and seeing some of your projects.

Business must be solid right out of the gate. Looks like you already have the help wanted sign out. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Bridger and congratulations on your new business venture. Like your Dad, I'm sure you will be an asset to the forum. Thank you for joining the group.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey, Bird47.......(do you have a Snowbird?)

The way consumers are with different machines you should have plenty of business.:icon_whistling:

Close the doors! Your letting all the heat out:excl:
Nice shop. :wavetowel2:


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, Will be nice to see some of the 
snowblowers that come through your door.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Since Bridger was nice enough to show his shop, I thought I would show off mine. This was me on a slow day waiting for anyone desperate enough to stop in. If you have pictures of your shop, please post them.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Great pic! Nice shop too! Glad to have you hanging out> Keep us posted on the cool stuff that comes in! Best of luck to you!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with the shop.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

welcome from NJ!


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome and every success with your new venture. Thicken up your skin and remember there are a few A-holes out there, but their money is the same color.

Cheers


----------



## Relic49 (Oct 5, 2015)

Congratulations on your new shop.Thanks for posting.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome and good luck with the shop!k:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

best of luck with the new venture !! and plz do post pics.....of the good , the bad , and the ugly !!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

GtWtNorth said:


> Thicken up your skin and remember there are a few A-holes out there, but their money is the same color.


Your also welcome to enlarge and post this sign in your shop.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Congrats on the shop and welcome !!!I'm sure your posts will be interesting and full of knowledge .


----------



## TDS-MN (Dec 15, 2015)

As many others have said, that's a great story, a fantastic introduction, and I wish you all the success in the future. That is a great looking shop.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^
Couldn't say it any better: _"As many others have said, that's a great story, a fantastic introduction, and I wish you all the success in the future. That is a great looking shop."_

Welcome and best of luck!


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

